# Whitaker's DISPUTATIONS ON HOLY SCRIPTURE



## JM (Jul 9, 2009)

In "2. The authentic edition and versions" does Whitaker take a position on the TR?


----------



## larryjf (Jul 9, 2009)

To the best of my recollection he does not deal with which Greek or Hebrew texts are to be considered as authentic. Rather, he argues for the use of such texts over and against the Latin Vulgate of the Catholic church.


----------



## Sven (Jul 9, 2009)

We need a little historical perspective here. Whitaker's work was published in 1588. Whitaker does take note of textual variations, but he wrote before there was ever a discussion of the different textual traditions. The name textus receptus did not come into use until 1633 when the Elzevir partners published the second edition of their greek new testament. The title "Textus Receptus" came from the preface of this edition: "Textum ergo habes, nunc ab omnibus receptum."


----------



## JM (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you. I thought it was published around 1650.


----------

